# Your favourite in the Dordogne.



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi folks.
We're off to the Dordogne soon for the first time and it's been said many times that the area is rich in it's choice of campsites. So rich in fact that it makes choosing an area all the more difficult.

So I thought I could kill two birds with one stone as I like reading about other peoples holidays and adventures and also to use those accounts as references.

If you have time, could you tell us which was your favourite site or area in the Dordogne and perhaps why? I would love to read the stories and it might help us choose the most suitable place for us. (don't know what we want to be honest but if I read the right post then I'll know) :lol: 
many thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ours is the Municipal campsite at St Julien de Lampon.

http://www.camping-bourniou.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=44

We have stayed their with the MH but our favorite memeories are when we had a caravan and our Daughter was 7 or 8. Great days spent in the water trying to keep cool.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant help you with sites Im afraid as we never use them. Far too many good Aires in the Dordogne!

Off the top of my head some favourite areas are

Brantome (very touristy but lovely village). Big Aire in town but nice small Aire with EHU 1KM from town centre for about 4 euros.

Sarlat. Really good market and lovely town.

Domme and Le Roque Gageac. Both near each other and stunning if again a little touristy areas.

Tremolat. I loved it here. A bit quieter but some smashing scenic villages on a big wide stretch of the river. Lovely little free Aire in the village and some nice restaurants within strolling distance.

Montfort. Just south of Sarlat on the river. Smashing village and handy for Sarlat, Le Roque Gageac and Domme (If you have secondary transport). Great free Aire in the shadow of a lovely chateaux and village. Good Kayaking nearby.

Biron. Directly under the Chateaux with an Aire in a huge field (free). We have been twice in September in the Rutting season and the first time there were stags everywhere making a right old racket. If the sun shines and you have the place to yourself its heavenly.

The only two campsites we have stayed on are the Municipal at Lean St Leon Sur Vezere which is right by the river with about 20 pitches in a charming village. I think it was about €9. and just up the road Camping le Lac is an ACSI site with its own pool and lake.

The Aire at Biron


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

As has been said too many to mention, ACSI book is unbeatable value,my two favourite sites we're Beynac right by the side of the Dordogne with stunning views of Cazenac castle ( well worth the walk up) and Beaulieu sur Dordogne again right on the river bank with lots to see in the town...both sites had free wifi which was a bonus,hope you have a fab time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bergerac. 
Just across the river from the town, a private level site beside the river and plenty of shady trees.
Easy walk into the town and from the bridge you can see free motorhome parking between the bridges.

Ray.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Everyone seems to rave about the market in Sarlat but I wasn't impressed,lot of expensive tat and walnut crackers and expensive pâté,the old town is lovely though and definitely worth a visit,the closest place to stay is the Aire which is on a busy road but only a 10 minute walk into the town.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's a campsite you're after , I can recommend Le Paradis , a large site on the banks of the river and it is as the name suggests . The whole site has been abundantly planted with all manner of tropical trees , bushes, flowers, shrubbery etc inc bamboo and bannana type palms. So many that you hardly see/notice the other MHs and caravans. Great modern facilities inc pool. As usual you can arrange a canoe from the site, van takes you up river say 10 kms and you paddle/drift through some great scenery back to the campsite ,pull your canoe onto the bank and you're home. They also have a little herb/fruit garden ,which you can help yourself to -- sign just says don't be greedy. Nice friendly outdoor bar /restaurant with eve entertainment ie a local with a guitar /backing tracks singing English pop songs , he was very good.
The Rock of St Christophe is only about a mile or less away, plenty of other things within a few miles. Takes Camping Cheques.
Like many on here, we now prefer good aires to sites -- but would still prefer to stay at Le Paradis if we were in that area.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Last year we visited the Dordogne for a few days and we stayed at a site called 'Le Perpetuum'. It too is next to the river and you can look up to see the town of Domme from some pitches. There is a swimming pool, free wifi, a bar that also sells food. Monsieur makes the bread and croissants that you pre order. There is recycling on site. We towed a car with us and while there we visited:

La Roque St Christophe (a town built into a cliff)
Les Cabanes du Breuil (a small community of cabins, very interesting)
Visited the town of Domme
Chateau Des Milandes (included a Bird of Prey show)

We also went off to 'Gouffre de Padirac' that is by 'Rocamadour' so not sure if its still in the Dordogne.

From there we went to Oradour Sur Glane.

Hope this helps


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our home area so difficult to describe where is best......

La Pelouse (the aforementioned site beside the river at Bergerac), beautiful area, lovely site and friendly staff. Easy walk or ride into town and thoroughly recommended IMO. Don't waste time looking for the aire beside the river - it closed 4 years ago and has not been replaced.

Sarlat - forget it IMO, overcrowded and noisy, on edge of town with a reasonable walk into town, OK for Christmas Market but that's it IMO.

Domme - lovely but below the village so a little walk into the centre, but the views are stunning from the cliff in the centre of the village.

La Roque Gageac - nice town but the aire can be noisy and busy, but it is beside the river and is nice.

There are various Chateaux that you can park at FOC - I have added some in the MHF database e.g. Chateau Beynac.

Lalinde - nice town (market Thursday) but the aire has roadworks beside at the moment - due to be finished in about 1 month.

Worth visiting (but cannot stay at) Les Jardins de Marqueyssac - lovely gardens although hedges rather than flowers - superb woodland walks.

I have attached a picture below of the views from Chateau Beynac....

feel free to contact for more detailed info.........

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

" we also went off to 'Gouffre de Padirac' that is by 'Rocamadour' so not
sure if its still in the Dordogne."

I think it's in the lot but if your going as far as Sarlat to might as well do rocamadour which is stunning but again touristy. You have to do the tourist stuff sometimes though. Good little site at the top in the village and a free large aire (no services though I think)

The caves at 'Gouffre de Padirac' are amazing. Definitely worth doing but you need to be reasonably able bodied


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> If it's a campsite you're after , I can recommend Le Paradis , a large site on the banks of the river and it is as the name suggests . The whole site has been abundantly planted with all manner of tropical trees , bushes, flowers, shrubbery etc inc bamboo and bannana type palms. So many that you hardly see/notice the other MHs and caravans. Great modern facilities inc pool. As usual you can arrange a canoe from the site, van takes you up river say 10 kms and you paddle/drift through some great scenery back to the campsite ,pull your canoe onto the bank and you're home. They also have a little herb/fruit garden ,which you can help yourself to -- sign just says don't be greedy. Nice friendly outdoor bar /restaurant with eve entertainment ie a local with a guitar /backing tracks singing English pop songs , he was very good.
> The Rock of St Christophe is only about a mile or less away, plenty of other things within a few miles. Takes Camping Cheques.
> Like many on here, we now prefer good aires to sites -- but would still prefer to stay at Le Paradis if we were in that area.


We echo that - Le Paradis is certainly one of, if not the single, best sites we have stayed. A bit pricey especially compared to aire'ing but superb. And the area is a real wow with St. Leon just up the road , Montignac only 10 mins and Peyzac the other side of the river. Departement is Dordogne but the river is the Vezere, if that makes any difference!

Alan


----------

